# [APP][2.1+] Device Spoofer



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

**** FOR ROOTED DEVICES ONLY! ****
Have you ever wondered why an app or game you hear people raving about doesn't show up in the market for you? Chances are the developer has chosen to not add your device to the list of supported devices.
Perhaps there is an app that is offering some sort of special offer to a particular device or brand of devices, and you are one of the unfortunate ones who does not have said brand or device.
Well, if either of these scenarios has happened to you, then there is something you can do about it without shelling out more money on another device. Device Spoofer allows you to spoof your device to make it appear to be a completely different device. It's as easy as:
1. Backup your current device info.
2. Select a device to spoof.
3. Press "Spoof Selected Device".
Device Spoofer contains an ever growing database of devices and with the help of other users that database can stay up to date and contain all the information needed to spoof just about any other Android device.

*** NOTICE ***
Developers may have a good reason for not supporting your actual device. Please do not contact them if you have an issue with their app or game. Chances are good that if it doesn't work right on your device, the developer was aware of this problem and chose to not support it. With that in mind please enjoy!

*** ISSUES ***
If you have any problems or issues using this app, please feel free to use the "Send Email" link provided in the Android Market.

https://market.andro...2aWNlc3Bvb2YiXQ..

This app is mainly for ease and convenience of changing a few lines in your build.prop. The major advantage is that there is a database with all the information for various devices. This DB is constantly being updated by myself and those that use the app and choose to allow their device to be added to the database. You are free to edit the build.prop yourself and achieve the same results. I hope you will find this useful for those times you may want to spoof your device as some other device.

I've used it on my Nexus One to spoof a Nexus S which allowed me to see many of the Gameloft games that would not otherwise show up in the market. I also used it to spoof an LG phone to get 50GB of storage on box!


----------

